

Ask HN: Running your web app on top of a python http server - tzury

When I noticed (via firebug) that Cuil (http://www.cuil.com) uses CherryPy as their web server, Three questions popped up in my mind:<p>a) Is it a smart decision?<p>b) Does it explains why they were down so many times in the last 24 hours.<p>c) Does anybody else is known to be using python servers in production instead of python application integrated via (cgi/fcgi/mod_wsgi) with apache/lighttpd/nginex and alike?
======
macmac
Looks like these guys are using Twisted:

<http://www.python.org/about/success/projectpipe/>

------
seunosewa
I use CherryPy too, but it runs behind nginx. ( <http://www.nairalist.com/> )

------
DintyMooreNE
Justin.tv uses a custom twisted-based server for all of their media serving.
They consider it part of their proprietary advantage.

